# Re-homing



## TigervTeMar

Hello,

I posted in the non-urgent adoption section about 18 months ago, but nothing came of it. I'm at the point now where I will be moving next month and I am out of time. I've worked with the GSD Rescue of Toronto for about 2 years and not found a suitable home. Many people who contacted me had not had GSD's before and some had other dogs. Some I just didn't get a good vibe from. Only 3 places over the 2 years were suitable and these homes ultimately decided not to adopt him. I've visited the Mississauga animal services and Orangeville SPCA but decided not to just drop him off there.

If I cannot rehome him in the next 30 days I have no option but to put him to sleep.

My ex and I have stayed living together after our split because we haven't been able to re-home him. Tiger cannot come to an apartment because he is reactive to dogs - so we haven't sold our house. But we are each downsizing and going our separate ways in January.

Tiger is a sweet, sweet boy and GREAT with people. We ran an AirBnB and people loved playing/swimming with Tiger. And they were total strangers. Like MANY dogs he is reactive to other dogs and may howl when his family leaves. He's also a bit of a leash puller, but this is manageable for an experienced owner. He has never bitten another person/animal or had the police called on him. He does not deserve to be put to sleep. As people can see, my ex and I have put our lives on hold for a long time to help him and we are finally saying we cannot try longer.

His breeder has been contacted and I've tried what seems like all of the rescue groups around Toronto. Most outright said no or requested training running $4,000+ with no guarantee they will take him. Training has been tried too. So please do not advise contacting his breeder or trying training.

Tiger is 6, purebred, in good health, microchipped, up to date on all shots. He has a great sense of humor. For such a large boy he is not such a bad bed hog.

These seem like pretty easy requirements:

experience with large dogs
fenced yard
no other dogs (*he MAY be able to be introduced to a home with a large, calm dog)
within ~200km of Mississauga Ontario (I can travel further if the home seems great and likely to work out)
Thank you for any help


----------



## Muskeg

Have you tried GSD rescue groups in Vermont/New York? If he is just dog-reactive, with no bite history, I wouldn't think that would be a deal breaker. He certainly doesn't need to be euthanized!


----------



## Nigel

Sounds like you've tried different rehoming options, but what about living arrangements for youself that would allow you to keep Tiger? Affordability is a biggie for sure, Toronto is not cheap, but there may be options you haven't considered. There are some forum members that faced similar circumstances and found ways to make it work.


----------



## Quinnsmom

Long shot here but have you tried https://www.facebook.com/groups/1652383081705949/?fref=nf? They are a listing only. What about Toronto Humane Society or Dog Tales in King City. Both accept surrenders.


----------



## GSDchoice

I agree that it would be a shame to put him to sleep...
Leash pulling = easily trainable ("looseleash walking/heel" training)
Howling when you leave = easily trainable ("separation anxiety" training)
Probably the most serious issue is the dog reactivity... is it only some acting up when he's on a leash, and walking by other dogs?
Or is he actually "dog aggressive"(D.A.) ... where he HATES other dogs and wants to go kill them?
The D.A. is a lot harder to train .. if they said he needed $4000 worth of training and needs to be an "only dog" that makes me wonder if he actually has D.A...? Some friends who have dog-aggressive dogs, actually "fixed" them to an acceptable extent by doing pack walks with other dogs...but it took a long time and it still isn't actually "cured". They always have to be careful or their dog may erupt.

I'm sorry I can't help more!
We have several good shepherd rescues in our area but I'm in North Carolina, USA which is no help.


----------



## Orphan Heidi

I've been in your shoes. Sold my house and nobody would rent to me w/ 2 dogs. So I branched out a little and looked
for a rental in a more rural area. Not as convenient but it worked for me and the dogs. 2 acre unfenced yard but I made it work. No way would I consider euthanizing a 6 yr. old healthy dog.
I agree that several of his 'problems' sound re-trainable. Is the dog neutered?
I would hope you or your ex would re-consider getting rid of him simply for convenience. I believe when we take on a
dog, it's for his life- and it's horribly unfair to toss him away for problems that there's probably solutions for.


----------



## Jax08

What has Temar done to help you? In 18 months, they haven't been able to take him back? I thought they were a good breeder.   

I agree that if the dog has no bite history then reaching out to U.S. rescues may be an option. I would also suggest you change your requirements of 200 km from where you currently live. 

There are several places in Rochester NY and surrounding areas.
German Shepherd Rescue of Upstate NY - Marion NY
Lollipop Farm - Rochester NY

Google rescues in the NE U.S. and see what you come up with.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Can you check your PMs? I sent you one but I don't think the notification system is very good after the update.


----------



## atomic

I agree with the others, is there no way you can find a new home that would accept him? I have three dogs all of which are considered “dangerous breeds” with a combined weight of about 220 lbs and even I found a suitable rental. I live out in the country which involves a commute but it’s worth it for all of us. I couldn’t imagine parting with my dogs, let alone euthanizing them for convenience! One is also reactive towards other (strange) dogs but once properly introduced becomes accustomed and friendly to them. But if you saw him seeing a dog from a distance, you’d think he was a crazed demon dog maniac out for blood. I wish I was closer to help.


----------



## sitstay

Jax08 said:


> What has Temar done to help you? In 18 months, they haven't been able to take him back? I thought they were a good breeder.


Not so much.

OP, my heart goes out to you.
Sheilah


----------



## jarn

What about Toronto Animal Services? They will not put down for reactivity in my experience (having adopted a reactive dog from them, and having just taken my two oldest to TAS to meet a 6 year old female GSD that turned out to be reactive...which is why we now have Agis instead - but they just changed her listing to say 'only animal in home' and they'll also say not to go to apartments or condos, for instance). 

TAS gets a bad rap about putting animals down but they do work not to do so. They also have a Second Chance dogs program (https://www.toronto.ca/community-people/animals-pets/adopt-a-pet/second-chance-dogs/) where they'll send dogs out for extra training before they put them up for adoption. It could be he's a perfect candidate for that.


----------



## TigervTeMar

Muskeg said:


> Have you tried GSD rescue groups in Vermont/New York? If he is just dog-reactive, with no bite history, I wouldn't think that would be a deal breaker. He certainly doesn't need to be euthanized!


Contacted 4 and completed their applications. 1 got back saying they were full. No response yet from the others.


----------



## Orphan Heidi

Have you considered offering a large donation toward his re-training if a rescue could take him on? Many times rescues or fosters are strapped for money and are reluctant to take on a dog who's been untrained or undersocialized.
If he's not neutered, I'd also offer to pay for that. And have him up to date on shots.
Have you looked around outside of apartments and maybe out of the city and considered still looking for a rental?
Have you perused Facebook GSD groups? There's a lot of them and with word of mouth maybe you could find someone.

Full grown male GSDs must be hard to place because I was stopped on a town walk several years back and offered a
free GSD from someone who was moving and didn't want to take the dog.

Have you put up notices inside all the Vet's offices? Have you put out any ads on Craigslist? I know it takes time to screen people carefully, but it sounds like you're getting desperate.


----------



## TigervTeMar

I just wanted to update this has taken a happy turn. I've found a way to keep my current property and he has also been on relatively high doses of Gabapentin and Anafranil. He is still way too much to imagine having in an apartment but this has become much more managable and I will be keeping him. He's doing very well <3


----------



## Fodder

So awesome...extremely happy for you. Admire your persistence and thanks for the update!! They tend to be rare in situations this this. Congrats... on keeping your home and dog.


----------



## Nigel

Great news! Glad things have worked out.


----------



## tc68

Glad to hear that and thanks for keeping us updated on this.


----------

